# BSNL Broadband Usage



## enjoy (May 26, 2006)

I have taken plan Home 500 just 4 days back.

And today I checked my Usage, it showed Total 1.037 GB used.

But this is ot possible since I didnt used it that much (except for free hours 2-8)

I tried totalling all the connection usage which are given in KB, and after conversion it comes out to just 0.12GB. Then howcome the BSNL total is that much. And what do I do to resolve it. I tried calling the customer care and they said, that whaterver it is showing on site is correct.

I am also using DUMeter and neither it shows this much usage.


----------



## bukaida (May 26, 2006)

remember the ghost phone bills of bsnl? It is their old habit, and now it is extended to dataone also.Go to their website and try to complain from there.Since it will directly go to the higher authority bypassing the local ones,hence it may help.Some of my problem were solved like this.Wish u all the best.


----------



## aryayush (May 26, 2006)

There is nothing wrong. My usage is in excess of eight GB. Actually, they add the night-time usage in the total as well.


----------



## enjoy (May 26, 2006)

I'll re-calculate after adding the night time usage. But I dont think they add this also. Since night usage is marked as zero already.


----------



## Digitall Charisma (May 26, 2006)

THIS IS A RED ALERT SITUATION !!!

Don't be under the premonition that calculating will get u somewhere. They are probably taxing us unlogically, illegally, criminally to make up for some loss they might have had or simply for some profit. I got our bill for April few days back and it was a whopping Rs. 1258 which should have been a figure within Rs.700 - 800. They are showing "BB Usage Charge" which I am damn positive is purely faulty. My Reason - its simply time tested & simple maths.

A similar bill was sent for February. I really was caught up in serious work and so no way I had crossed my limit ( the 0.4 GB one ). Here in the Forum someone had posted an article about this but I did not pay xtreme attention thinking it was only a one-time mistake. After reading same info from u all I'm pretty damn confident BSNL (our once trusted friend) is upto no good. This is seriously a national issue.

If the mods are reading this I would like you to bring this issue into prominence through any web techniques as u see fit and also for the general public through ur magazine. We just can't sit duck. Come on.....


----------



## Ishan (May 27, 2006)

i advice every bsnl broadband user to check their records and post their results here.


----------



## Ishan (May 27, 2006)

i cant post mine. i is showing 1.38 GB today. and also i have used much. it shows five pages. so tedious job to calculate. Obviously i''ll be charged 100 Rs. for taht. but can any one tell me that now uptill what limit can i download so that i am not charfed the next 100 Rs.


----------



## enjoy (May 27, 2006)

I did copy paste of all daily usage records in excel shet and did totalling. It came out that that the total usage includes the free time usage also.

Now I can be a bit relaxed.

Thanx Everybody for posting.


----------



## q3_abhi (May 27, 2006)

They count the usage of free hours too in the total count. So don worry bout extra charges.


----------



## tanmai11 (May 27, 2006)

Hey guys can u tell me the speed of bsnl in bytes


----------



## q3_abhi (May 27, 2006)

which speed ? 

Downloading ?

Downloading @ 256kbps connection = 30*1024 bytes


----------



## eagle_y2j (May 27, 2006)

tanmai11 said:
			
		

> Hey guys can u tell me the speed of bsnl in bytes


my plans speed is 256 kbps but my speed test were performing more than that i.e the results were showing 259 Kbps ..!
*www.tachypic.com/thumb/117.jpeg

Mine BSNL home 500(256kbps):-------------test result 259kbps/54kbps
Members plz post your DSL speeds ... for knowing who is having fastest one ................................


----------



## bukaida (May 28, 2006)

@tannmay: You will get the speed by dividing it by 8. i.e

256Kbps=(256/8=32)KBps.


----------



## enjoy (Jun 11, 2006)

hmmmm... mine seems very slow

dslreports.com speed test result on 2006-06-10 21:58:15 EST:
20 / 47
Your download speed : 20 kbps or 2.5 KB/sec.
Your upload speed is much faster than down.. have you tweaked?

Your upload speed : 47 kbps or 5.9 KB/sec.

Me too having BSNL Home 500 Plan


----------



## sajal (Jun 11, 2006)

Guys.. 
Dataone Usage Finder
A free open source tool to do the calculations for bsnl dataone
*duf.sourceforge.net/

Shaplus, similar but closed source
*www.shaplus.com/dataone/index.htm

Advantage of the open source code is u can see the code, to see for any malicious posting of your passwords


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 11, 2006)

^ ^
If we have an UL connection I wont care if someone steals my pass!


----------



## mayhbp (Jun 11, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> ^ ^
> If we have an UL connection I wont care if someone steals my pass!




dude u will if he changes it man!!!!


----------



## techtronic (Jun 11, 2006)

Best thing to avoid such issues is to get the UL 900 Scheme


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jun 12, 2006)

techtronic said:
			
		

> Best thing to avoid such issues is to get the UL 900 Scheme


 I already DID that!


----------



## PinKLip (Jun 12, 2006)

mayhbp said:
			
		

> dude u will if he changes it man!!!!



LOL


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 12, 2006)

PinKLip said:
			
		

> LOL


Lol I change it from my router 

)If he changes he will be in trouble, since the CC is on my side )

Neways, my speed is 312 kbps currently...


----------



## JGuru (Jun 12, 2006)

Why BSNL. You can go for Airtel or TataIndicom broadband instead.
Everyone knows that BSNL sucks.


----------

